# 3D Printed Platform Truck



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

WHEN I build my Canadian Pacific Railway station, I will need 10 or 12 Platform Trucks, as the CP called them (aka Luggage Cart), so I decided to use my 3D printer to see what I could do.
This is the first test to see if I liked it, and apart from things like the wrong shaped spokes, I am happy with it. I can live with things like the spokes, because you really don't notice it that much - at least I don't!
With a bit of sanding and primer before a coat of paint, it will look the part.
It is a 'kit' made up of 13 parts, printed on my Makerbot Replicator 2 printer.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, that looks really nice. How is the strength of small cross section parts such as the ring on the tongue? What material did you use? Thanks for posting.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Winn,
This is printed in regular PLA.
Strength - actually remarkably strong, but like any plastic, it will break.
I just tried 'flicking' the ring with my finger, and I couldn't break it.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty nice model!

I can understand the reluctance to perform destructive testing on such a nice outcome... maybe you need to add an extra "ring" attached someplace that you can break intentionally and then trim away anything that remains to "correct" the model.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice, David! I finally got my 3d printer built, and printed some stuff over the last two weekends, so I'm all ears on this topic now. What kind of glue are you using? And did you physically index the parts to assist the joints? 

Did you also print your luggage parts?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you.
For this one I just used GOOP to hold it together.
The under parts are notched to make alignment correct, and I printed the holes (or should that be that I didn't print the holes!) for the pins that hold the wheels and the front pivot.
The handle has knobs that spring into the holes on the front beams.
The luggage is all collectable lead and tinplate items.
Have you printed anything 'good' that you can show us yet?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice project.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Thanks for the info. I tried to cast the balusters for a railing. They are only 1/16 inch dia. at the narrowest section and could hardly carry their own weight. A club member has a printer and is willing to try printing my pieces. I have to get him the info.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

David, thanks for asking. I've had some success with printing a chassis for a rail car, a work in process involving multiple prints. That's what I love about this tool: you can iterate the design, and not wait a couple weeks for Shapeways. Having said that, for this particular project, I'll get the final parts from SW, because of the superior material strength and finish.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Been 3D printing garden rr parts for a year and a half or so. Use the Library's Makerbots and my own DaVinci Jr for things like signs, windows, buildings, draw bars, smoke stacks, fire hydrants, doors, etc.

I design in Tinkercad <tinkercad.com> and it works fine for these types of projects.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job David.


----------

